# Latest update - missing camera profiles



## Dave Kiddle (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi, since the latest update some of my Nikon camera profiles seem to be missing on older images as per below screen capture.






Can anyone please answer:
1. Where have the missing profiles gone and how do I get them back?
2. If LR can't find a profile as in above, which profile does it apply to the image being edited?

Thanks

Dave.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 5, 2018)

Which Nikon camera is this Dave? 

The Sony files I tested drop back to Adobe Standard when it's missing. Easy way to check - select Adobe Standard and see if the preview changes.


----------



## Dave Kiddle (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi Victoria, it's a D810


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 5, 2018)

I suspect that you installed some beta profiles along these lines at some point, which are no longer there. I'd guess Camera Standard will probably be the closest match to replace it with. Nikon D810 camera profiles display posterized colors in Lightroom  and


----------



## Dave Kiddle (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm pretty sure that I downloaded them from Nikon a while back, but never mind, I'll use the new ones or create my own.


----------



## Dan Marchant (Apr 6, 2018)

Dave, 
Did you/do you own another camera? 

I have found that one cause of the missing profile error is what I am referring to as cross camera preset application. 

Lightroom includes a selection of camera specific profiles and when a file is loaded LR only displays the appropriate camera Profiles and hides the rest. I have a Canon 5D and a Fuji. My B&W presets were all created while editing Canon images and they include Adobes "Camera Faithful" Profile, which of course is Adobe's version of Canon's Faithful setting. 

When I got my Fuji I didn't think about this and just applied the preset to my Fuji RAWs. they looked fine so no problem and the earlier version of LR didn't flag up the fact that the Preset was using a Camera specific profile from a different camera. However, with the latest update these Fuji images all have the "Profile missing" error because, I assume, the new update is noticing/flagging that the preset is trying to apply a canon specific profile (that is now hidden) because it is a Fuji file.


----------



## Dave Kiddle (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi Dan, yes I have had other cameras in the past but this was a Nikon Camera profile and I am only using it on photos taken with a Nikon.


----------



## Dave Kiddle (Apr 7, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The Sony files I tested drop back to Adobe Standard when it's missing. Easy way to check - select Adobe Standard and see if the preview changes.



I did this and it appears to be applying the Camera Standard profile.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 11, 2018)

I had the same problem that all the images with a custom camera profile said the profile was missing. I was able to solve this as follows: Go to the CameraRaw folder that contains your custom profiles, and delete all the *index.dat* files from both the CameraProfiles folder as well as the Settings folder. After restarting Lightroom all images now showed that the custom profile was applied and not missing.


----------



## Dave Kiddle (Apr 12, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> I had the same problem that all the images with a custom camera profile said the profile was missing. I was able to solve this as follows: Go to the CameraRaw folder that contains your custom profiles, and delete all the *index.dat* files from both the CameraProfiles folder as well as the Settings folder. After restarting Lightroom all images now showed that the custom profile was applied and not missing.


Unfortunately that didn't work for me.


----------



## Dave Kiddle (Apr 12, 2018)

I suppose the real question I should be asking is where did all my old camera profiles go, as I had quite a few of them.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 13, 2018)

Dave Kiddle said:


> I suppose the real question I should be asking is where did all my old camera profiles go, as I had quite a few of them.


They should still be where they always were.


----------

